# CPC-A, in Columbia, SC, still looking for entry-level position in coding or billing



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (Jan 23, 2012)

I am still currently looking for an entry-level position in a Medical Coding and/or Billing office. I am currently working on ICD-10 Anatomy, and Coding Principals to prepare for the 2013 change. Attached is my resume if anyone has a possible position available for a highly motivated, and extremely dedicated professional, looking to obtain employment in the field.


CHRISTINE L. SHAFFER, CPC-A

505 Grey Hawk Lane
Blythewood, S.C. 29016
(803) 873-7001

CAREER OBJECTIVE:              Medical Office Specialist

EDUCATION:                The University of Akron, Akron, OH
            Associate Degree, Business Management/Accounting, GPA 3.2

                              Midlands Technical College, Columbia, SC
                           Medical Billing and Coding Program, GPA 3.8
                           CPC-A Certification, obtained May 2010- First Attempt.

             Currently, Online Virtual experience Apprentice program, provided by the AAPC.

CERTIFICATION/                   CPC-A Certification, with the AAPC             
LICENSURE:

SKILLS:          *Ability to code diagnoses and procedures proficiently, using CPT, HCPCS, and ICD-9                                          coding books, to obtain prior authorizations for medications and            
                    procedures, and to initiate referrals.

                   *Experience working directly with the doctor and other medical
                    facilities for patient care.

                  *Knowledge of insurance programs for patient verification, medical terminology,
                     diseases, surgeries, completing CMS-1500 insurance forms, and clinical procedures.   


  *Accounting background consisting of A/R-Billing, A/P, end-of-month 
                     Ledger entries.                                          

                  *Excellent proofreader with great attention to detail and, good oral
                     And written communication skills, exceptional patient care.

                  *Operate computer: Database management, Internet, e-mail, word
                      Processing and spreadsheets. 

                    *Familiar with, Microsoft, Amazing Charts EMR, and various
                      Medical insurance web sites.

EMPLOYMENT:    Dr. Kaoru Pridgen, Columbia, SC
                       Medical Assistant, November 2010 to February 2011.
    Severed employment voluntarily to obtain job in Coding/Billing

                     ASTRO TECHNOLOGIES, Warren, OH
                       Accounts Payable Clerk, May 1999 to April 2000.
                       Severed employment voluntarily due to starting a family.


                     TTRUMBULL INDUSTRIES, Warren, OH
                    Accounts payable reconciliation and Pricing Catalog Clerk, October 1997 to May                              
                       1999.                                                          
                      Severed employment due to salary increase.


                     SOVEREIGN CIRCUITS, North Jackson, OH 
                      Accounts receivable/accounts payable clerk, July 1994 to October 1997.

  REFRENCES:               Provided upon request


----------

